# Telecheck Results 2019 *Final Numbers posted page 4



## Gut_Pile (Apr 16, 2019)

I have been doing this thread for 4 years now. You can find the results from the previous years at the threads below

2018
http://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2018-updated-5-17.917581/

2017
http://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2017-final-results-page-5.896288/

2016
http://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-so-far-updated-4-18-page-3.869649/

So far in 2019 we are 27 days into a 56 day season (youth weekend included). As of 4/16/19 at 12:10 PM there have been 8192 turkeys killed. This is a average of 303 per day and puts us on pace for 16,991 turkeys killed in 2019.

As the season progresses the total number will drop due to people limiting out and people just losing interest. I expect a reported harvest around 10-11k judging by how this years numbers are mirroring the last three seasons.

We will see how this plays out over the next month


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 16, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> Monday 4/16 update
> 
> 27 days into a 56 day season there have been 8,454 turkeys checked in which is 313 per day average.
> 
> ...



This is from 4/16/18. As you can see, we are 262 turkeys off pace from last year. Last years total was 11,901. Looks like we won't hit that number this year if things keep going the way they are going.


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 16, 2019)

Those numbers are far off from the estimated 30,000 or so the state was estimating before game check was implemented. I'm sure they'll say birds just aren't being reported.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 16, 2019)

Myles,
It's very interesting to me the data that has come from this telecheck. I think it's one of the best things the state has done for understand turkeys and the people that hunt them.

Now, if we can just get some regulation changes to improve the chances of survival for gobblers/hens/poults then we will really be headed in the right direction.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 16, 2019)

Does it say how many actual hunters each season or do they just go by Big Game licenses and guess?


----------



## tayjack1987 (Apr 16, 2019)

what percentage of turkey kills do you think are actually being reported?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 16, 2019)

"what percentage of turkey kills do you think are actually being reported?"

I hope it is at least really close.


----------



## Tadder (Apr 16, 2019)

I use to go hunt Tenn. up there you got 3 tags if I remember right , but you only got 1 tag at a time . Harvest a gobbler , tag it check it in , they record the harvest and give you your next tag. 1 gobbler a day I think it was of course we always gonna have your % of folks that have too break that law just because. May get bashed but some times the TRUTH just plan hurts . Wish Ga. would consider that process. If you got checked in the woods turkey hunting  with not tag r had a bird with no tag on it. BUSTED YOU WHERE NO ?


----------



## Tadder (Apr 16, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Does it say how many actual hunters each season or do they just go by Big Game licenses and guess?


If they had a tag system they would have a good guess on hunter #.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 17, 2019)

tayjack1987 said:


> what percentage of turkey kills do you think are actually being reported?



I say a higher percentage in the northern zone.
South ga plays by a different set of rules : )
Just kidding..

But really, some of the birds killed in the boonies where they never see a GW on their on land, I bet it happens.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 17, 2019)

tayjack1987 said:


> what percentage of turkey kills do you think are actually being reported?



Judging by how close the telecheck # and estimated harvest # have been the past few years, I would say a pretty good amount.


----------



## antharper (Apr 17, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> I say a higher percentage in the northern zone.
> South ga plays by a different set of rules : )
> Just kidding..
> 
> But really, some of the birds killed in the boonies where they never see a GW on their on land, I bet it happens.


You are not kidding !


----------



## Mark K (Apr 17, 2019)

I’ll bet they get reported, maybe not exactly on the days they might have been killed, but they get reported. A lot of birds die May 13, 14, and 15


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 17, 2019)

goblr77 said:


> Those numbers are far off from the estimated 30,000 or so the state was estimating before game check was implemented. I'm sure they'll say birds just aren't being reported.


I know birds are not being Reported,


tayjack1987 said:


> what percentage of turkey kills do you think are actually being reported?


?


----------



## fountain (Apr 17, 2019)

tayjack1987 said:


> what percentage of turkey kills do you think are actually being reported?


I'm gonna say about 60% report kills.   Most of the field I talk to about in either; 
#1.. says it's none of the states business to 
      know what they do and kill on the land 
      they own and pay taxes on
#2..they say that if you download the app to 
       your phone and use it for anything, that 
      "they got you".  They insist that someone 
       can track you based on your phone and 
       have every tidbit of personal information 
       imaginable from pictures to location to 
       ss# and bank info.
#3..they kill them by any illegal means and 
       reporting a kill isnt even considered ..i.e., 
       over the limit, trespassing,  etc.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 17, 2019)

^ all valid points.

Somebody said 60%
Wow, that’s low !!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 18, 2019)

I was figuring around 50% of the birds are reported. I know for a fact a lot of guys dont report their deer.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 22, 2019)

4/22/19 update at 10:30am

So far in 2019 we are 33 days into a 56 day season (youth weekend included). As of 4/16/19 at 12:10 PM there have been 8,555 turkeys killed. This is a average of 259 per day and puts us on pace for 14,517 turkeys killed in 2019.

Only 363 turkeys killed the last 6 days. You can find the numbers here:
https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/6b454d3ca57044848222998c06412b9b


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2019)

tayjack1987 said:


> what percentage of turkey kills do you think are actually being reported?


50% at best.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2019)

4/29/19 update at 1:05pm

 So far in 2019 we are 40 days into a 56 day season (youth weekend included). As of 4/29/19 at 1:05PM there have been 10,061 turkeys killed. This is a average of 251 per day and puts us on pace for 14,085 turkeys killed in 2019.

1506 turkeys killed in the last week


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 29, 2019)

Might I add this will be putting us on records for the worst season in the last 12 years on record.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2019)

Keeping the trend alive


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Apr 29, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> Might I add this will be putting us on records for the worst season in the last 12 years on record.



Where do you find those numbers for the past 12 years?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2019)

Huntmaster2 said:


> Where do you find those numbers for the past 12 years?



https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/d...turkey/Turkey Harvest Summaries 2005–2018.pdf


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2019)

07 - 21,571
08 - 24,297
09 - 27,323
10 - 34,001
11 - 26,516
12 - 33,049
13 - 35,000
14 - 32,569
15 - 26,073
16 - 16,108
17 - 25,702
18 - 17,066


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Apr 29, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/wrd/pdf/harvest-summaries/turkey/Turkey Harvest Summaries 2005–2018.pdf


Those numbers don't match what the Turkey Harvest Dashboard shows Turkey Harvest Dashboard. If you use the Turkey Harvest Dashboard results, we are on par with the last 3 years.

I assume the Turkey Harvest Dashboard does not match because it doesn't include phone calls?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2019)

Two totally different surveys. The total harvest is estimated by the phone survey.


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Apr 29, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> Two totally different surveys. The total harvest is estimated by the phone survey.


Right but I'm saying that according to your number of 10,061 as of today we are on par with the last 3 years up to April 29.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2019)

Harvest Report Telecheck 
16 - 16,108                       11,216
17 - 25,702                       11,465
18 - 17,066                       11,674


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 29, 2019)

Huntmaster2 said:


> Right but I'm saying that according to your number of 10,061 as of today we are on par with the last 3 years up to April 29.



Correct


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Apr 29, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> Correct


Okay I thought I was missing something since mallards said this would be the worst season in 12 years.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 29, 2019)

goblr77 said:


> Those numbers are far off from the estimated 30,000 or so the state was estimating before game check was implemented. I'm sure they'll say birds just aren't being reported.



And they would be right. I have it on good authority that as a group none of the coyotes are reporting their kills, especially the pack running on my place.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> And they would be right. I have it on good authority that as a group none of the coyotes are reporting their kills, especially the pack running on my place.



Biologist in SC ran DNA test on over 300 samples of coyote feces and only 2 had turkey DNA. Coyotes are not hurting your turkeys


----------



## elfiii (Apr 30, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> Biologist in SC ran DNA test on over 300 samples of coyote feces and only 2 had turkey DNA. Coyotes are not hurting your turkeys



I beg to differ. I know what my trail cameras are telling me and I know what I'm seeing with my own eyes.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I beg to differ. I know what my trail cameras are telling me and I know what I'm seeing with my own eyes.



So you've seen a coyote eating a turkey on your trail camera and also with your own eyes?


----------



## Gator89 (May 1, 2019)

I could not find the 0 option.


----------



## Gator89 (May 1, 2019)

I don't know whats up with turkeys in GA, I only lived there 5 years, so nothing to compare to.

Having grown up in FL I can share that the coyotes moved in during the 1980s. However there are turkeys in places now that were devoid of turkeys when I moved out of FL in 1990.  My wife and sisters inherited their father's property, in the 1980s there were no turkeys on that property and none within several miles.  My brother in law runs cows on the property and saw a nesting hen.  While it still lacks a huntable flock, the fact that birds nest there indicates expansion of the population.

So it seems, coyotes, bobcats, fox, etc. are not slowing down FL turkey population growth.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 6, 2019)

05/06/19 update at 10:05am

So far in 2019 we are 47 days into a 56 day season (youth weekend included). As of 5/06/19 at 10:05PM there have been 10,769 turkeys killed. This is a average of 229 per day and puts us on pace for 12,932 turkeys killed in 2019.

708 turkeys killed in the last week


----------



## Turkeytider (May 8, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> Biologist in SC ran DNA test on over 300 samples of coyote feces and only 2 had turkey DNA. Coyotes are not hurting your turkeys



That`s *very *interesting to me. Obviously, that presumes expertise in ID`ing coyote droppings. No, I`m not insinuating that the SC biologists do not possess said expertise. Having said that, I`ve wondered if it`s not the egg eaters that cause the most harm.


----------



## jaydawg (May 8, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> That`s *very *interesting to me. Obviously, that presumes expertise in ID`ing coyote droppings. No, I`m not insinuating that the SC biologists do not possess said expertise. Having said that, I`ve wondered if it`s not the egg eaters that cause the most harm.



most definitely raccoons


----------



## Buckman18 (May 8, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> Biologist in SC ran DNA test on over 300 samples of coyote feces and only 2 had turkey DNA. Coyotes are not hurting your turkeys



Let’s just say for the sake of argument that a coyote takes a hockey 1x a day. My dog takes a hockey multiple times a day, but let’s just say a coyote only takes a hockey once. Just once...

That coyote takes a hockey 365x per year, and he had fresh turkey twice. There’s 25 coyotes on your property right now. That’s 50 fresh turkey meals per year. 

Might want to rethink that statement about coyotes impacting turkeys??? Maybe I’m full of hockey...


----------



## Mark K (May 8, 2019)

I just trap whatever has 4 legs and isn’t a deer. I figure I’m bound to help out in some way.
According to SC coyotes may not be a problem as far as killing turkeys, but I know dang well they hunt them. Otherwise I wouldn’t be calling them up when calling turkeys. If nothing else I’m reducing stress for my population.


----------



## sea trout (May 8, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Let’s just say for the sake of argument that a coyote takes a hockey 1x a day. My dog takes a hockey multiple times a day, but let’s just say a coyote only takes a hockey once. Just once...
> 
> That coyote takes a hockey 365x per year, and he had fresh turkey twice. There’s 25 coyotes on your property right now. That’s 50 fresh turkey meals per year.
> 
> Might want to rethink that statement about coyotes impacting turkeys??? Maybe I’m full of hockey...



I've killed 1 turkey on our Wilkes Co. lease this spring.
Also this spring my son and I have came across 1 eaten scattered turkey, and just last week I found 1 more eaten turkey. I assume these are coyotes, (I'm aware it MAY be bobcat, eagle, black panther). These were both ADULT turkeys, 1 hen for sure (found legs) and the other seems to have gobbler tail feathers, (no legs found).

Thanks for posting up the gamecheck results all the time.
It's interesting!
I wish everyone would take a few minutes to check in turkeys it so we could have extreme accurate numbers.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 8, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> 05/06/19 update at 10:05am
> 
> So far in 2019 we are 47 days into a 56 day season (youth weekend included). As of 5/06/19 at 10:05PM there have been 10,769 turkeys killed. This is a average of 229 per day and puts us on pace for 12,932 turkeys killed in 2019.
> 
> 708 turkeys killed in the last week



Didn't I see somewhere that Missouri killed 35,000 + this year?


----------



## Turkeytider (May 8, 2019)

Arrow3 said:


> Didn't I see somewhere that Missouri killed 35,000 + this year?


Imho, anyone who cares ANYTHING about the resource will report their birds.


----------



## Mark K (May 8, 2019)

I’m gonna report 6 and see if I get paid a visit.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (May 8, 2019)

I watched a coyote trying to catch a turkey this year. It was a jake and it survived. If that had been an adult gobbler in full strut the coyote wouldn't have had much trouble killing him. The coyotes definitely kill hens nesting and also bust up the nest and destroy eggs. I've come across the remains of several turkeys in the woods this year. They could have been killed by any number of predators, but I've also seen coyotes and bobcats called up while turkey hunting.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 13, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> Imho, anyone who cares ANYTHING about the resource will report their birds.



I think it was close to 40,000 but they have had their worst two seasons back to back. They killed 60,000 about 10 years ago.


----------



## elfiii (May 13, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> So you've seen a coyote eating a turkey on your trail camera and also with your own eyes?



No. Last Summer/Fall I had a healthy population of Turkeys verified by multiple trail camera pics and visual sightings. The coyotes started moving in late Fall of last year. Two weeks ago I found the remains of a hen carcass. I have heard precisely 2 gobblers gobble the entire season - one on opening day and the other two weeks ago. Other than that the woods have been silent. There are no signs of dusting beds or scratching in the hardwoods looking for grubs.

My cameras show deer moving into foodplots, grazing for a while, then they alert and look in the same direction and the next group of pictures is coyotes moving through the plot ten minutes later and the deer are gone.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No. Last Summer/Fall I had a healthy population of Turkeys verified by multiple trail camera pics and visual sightings. The coyotes started moving in late Fall of last year. Two weeks ago I found the remains of a hen carcass. I have heard precisely 2 gobblers gobble the entire season - one on opening day and the other two weeks ago. Other than that the woods have been silent. There are no signs of dusting beds or scratching in the hardwoods looking for grubs.
> 
> My cameras show deer moving into foodplots, grazing for a while, then they alert and look in the same direction and the next group of pictures is coyotes moving through the plot ten minutes later and the deer are gone.



Having a population of turkeys in the summer/fall does not always equate to having turkeys in the spring. I'm not saying coyotes don't play a role in keeping turkeys run off of your property, I just don't think they are eating them (regularly).


----------



## elfiii (May 13, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> Having a population of turkeys in the summer/fall does not always equate to having turkeys in the spring. I'm not saying coyotes don't play a role in keeping turkeys run off of your property, I just don't think they are eating them (regularly).



My property is primarily hardwoods. The property surrounding me is pine plantation. I hear what you are saying but I know what's going on locally because I'm there. They have killed at least one hen, there's no telling how many nests they have raided and I'll bet $ to doughnuts when the remaining nests with eggs start to hatch (if they haven't already) the coyotes will be all over those poults like a cheap suit and yes they have run off a bunch of turkeys and they have hit the rabbit population pretty hard too and the deer don't want to have no truck with them either.

It's happened like this before but not this bad. Eventually once they kill off the bulk of the local small game population they move on to greener pastures. Now that turkey season is over I'm going to help encourage them to move on.


----------



## Mark K (May 13, 2019)

Just remember, counting today, there’s only three days left to get those turkeys checked in!!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 13, 2019)

I seen a coydog coming in to try and catch a turkey. My wife had her decoy hit by a coyote in front of her. I seen where a coyote would lay in wait under low limbs and see the feathers from the attack. 
Last time I checked. They eat something daily. It’s not always rats and squirrels with a rabbit.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 13, 2019)

Here she is. The gobblers where coming and it as setting up for when they arrived.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 14, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Here she is. The gobblers where coming and it as setting up for when they arrived. View attachment 968789



Good shooting!?


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 14, 2019)

05/13/19 update 

So far in 2019 we are 54 days into a 56 day season (youth weekend included). As of 5/13/19 there have been 11,299 turkeys killed. This is a average of 209 per day and puts us on pace for 11,717 turkeys killed in 2019.

530 turkeys killed in the last week


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 14, 2019)

looks like we're going to end up somewhere around 11,400. This will put us on line with that was checked in during the 2017 season. Somewhere around 200 less than 2018


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 14, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I’m gonna report 6 and see if I get paid a visit.




I would say you would. Just based on what I've heard they check after deer season.


----------



## Mark K (May 14, 2019)

I had some buddies that posed with a bear that was killed legally in North or middle Georgia...3 GW showed up at his house in less than 2 hours, lol.
I’ll just say I couldn’t remember if I tagged them


----------



## Buckman18 (May 14, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I had some buddies that posed with a bear that was killed legally in North or middle Georgia...3 GW showed up at his house in less than 2 hours, lol.
> I’ll just say I couldn’t remember if I tagged them



I think the Game Wardens time would better spent if most of them were reclassified to wildlife technicians. More plots, more seed, more fertilizer and lime. More coyote, coon, and hog traps and more dead coyotes, coons, and hogs. More select cutting, road scraping, and habitat improvement. Better hunting for all. The days of cruising around Unicoi State Park in one of the state trucks I bought would be over if I was made boss. My $0.02. YMMV.


----------



## Mark K (May 14, 2019)

I can’t speak for other WMA’s but our local is doing everything you mentioned except the plots. Really don’t care about that with all the habitat management they’re doing. The native browse will come back and everything will prosper. The amount of quail I’m hearing now is testament that it’s working.


----------



## Mark K (May 15, 2019)

Last day to get those birds checked in!!


----------



## antharper (May 15, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I can’t speak for other WMA’s but our local is doing everything you mentioned except the plots. Really don’t care about that with all the habitat management they’re doing. The native browse will come back and everything will prosper. The amount of quail I’m hearing now is testament that it’s working.


Mark I agree , my local Wma is well taken care of , I don’t think they do enough if any predator control, I’m gonna try and do my part of that the next couple of weeks , but West Point wma looks like a working south ga quail plantation with plenty of wildlife


----------



## Turkeytider (May 16, 2019)

To tell the truth, I'm beginning to wonder if we wouldn't have much of a quail population problem if we just managed land a little better. Coyotes or no coyotes.


----------



## Mark K (May 16, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> To tell the truth, I'm beginning to wonder if we wouldn't have much of a quail population problem if we just managed land a little better. Coyotes or no coyotes.


I was told by land managers that if you manage for quail then everything else prospers as well. Seems to be working on the lands I frequent.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 16, 2019)

Habitat is #1, period

Predators are more effective when they have a smaller area to hunt.


----------



## Turkeytider (May 16, 2019)

Gut_Pile said:


> Habitat is #1, period
> 
> Predators are more effective when they have a smaller area to hunt.


Not saying predator control isn't beneficial by any means, but the above is the truth and the key, IMO.


----------



## Ihunt (May 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No. Last Summer/Fall I had a healthy population of Turkeys verified by multiple trail camera pics and visual sightings. The coyotes started moving in late Fall of last year. Two weeks ago I found the remains of a hen carcass. I have heard precisely 2 gobblers gobble the entire season - one on opening day and the other two weeks ago. Other than that the woods have been silent. There are no signs of dusting beds or scratching in the hardwoods looking for grubs.
> 
> My cameras show deer moving into foodplots, grazing for a while, then they alert and look in the same direction and the next group of pictures is coyotes moving through the plot ten minutes later and the deer are gone.




How do you know the hen didn’t die of disease and the coyotes just ate what they found?

Your experience mimics mine in having them then boom...gone!
That’s why I convinced it’s disease. Coyotes, as slick as they are, can not wipe out a population in one year. Disease can.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 16, 2019)

I have a cousin that use to be in Forestry I think 18 yrs. He now is a wildlife tech with DNR. They work hard , Im witness to the fact. Improving roads, plots, control burns, pulling jaws(on a check-in he'll pull over 100 jaws bones himself) and on and on. My wmas look great and full of game because of the habitat. Im thankful for all that goes into it. Hoping to get 5 or 6 hunts in after the hogs and yotes these next couple weeks. Had to work the last day of turkey because I been slackin past couple months. Needed the rest anyways...hahaha


----------



## kmckinnie (May 16, 2019)

I got quail. They have plenty of brair thickets to live in. They littler and can run around in there.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 20, 2019)

Final Numbers

11,521 turkeys checked in. That's an average of 205 turkeys per day.

Opening day had the highest number of kills with 1,467 and accounted for 12.7% of the total harvest. 

2019 comes in as the second highest harvest reported since telecheck started in 2016.


----------



## Mark K (May 20, 2019)

So we do have turkeys after all!!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 20, 2019)

Mark K said:


> So we do have turkeys after all!!


Yeah theres a few turkeys here and there but I'd say the population is down 75% in my county from where it was in the mid 90s.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (May 20, 2019)

2019 comes in as the second highest harvest reported since telecheck started in 2016.
 Yea, but it is no were close to the 30,000 that they were estimating .


----------



## Turkeytider (May 20, 2019)

I have to wonder how the number of hunters stacked up . I also wonder if the State, at least in part, bases its harvest estimate ( 30 K ) on estimated/anticipated hunter numbers as well as bird population numbers.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 20, 2019)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> 2019 comes in as the second highest harvest reported since telecheck started in 2016.
> Yea, but it is no were close to the 30,000 that they were estimating .



Two totally different numbers. The "estimated harvest" hasn't been at 30,000 is about 5 years or so. Last year it was the second lowest it's ever been at 17,500


----------



## Mark K (May 20, 2019)

Arrow3 said:


> Yeah theres a few turkeys here and there but I'd say the population is down 75% in my county from where it was in the mid 90s.


And you probably have 75% more hunters as well. 
I didn’t start turkey hunting until 2000. When I started, my local WMA was lit up with birds. After a few years the numbers (gobbles heard) started declining. But, over the past couple of years it’s back to where it was when I first started. I know of 7 other gobblers in one extremely small area I hunted that made it through the season. I believe that hurricane saved more birds from death than anything else down here in certain areas. I saw more strutting and henned up birds the last week of season than I did the first few weeks combined.


----------



## antharper (May 20, 2019)

Thanks gut-pile for doing this all season !


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 20, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I was told by land managers that if you manage for quail then everything else prospers as well. Seems to be working on the lands I frequent.



I would agree with this 95% of the time. Oddly enough the best quail place I have never stepped foot on, had very few turkeys. Just simply didn’t have enough water for the turkeys to flourish.


----------



## Timber1 (May 28, 2019)

Here are 4 that made it thru the season.
May 21@ 630am I almost hit them on my way to work.


----------



## Turkeytider (May 28, 2019)

Timber1 said:


> Here are 4 that made it thru the season.
> May 21@ 630am I almost hit them on my way to work.View attachment 970416View attachment 970417



Looks like a very nice beard on the single bird.


----------

